
Attack of the Week: 64 bit ciphers in TLS - isido
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2016/08/attack-of-week-64-bit-ciphers-in-tls.html
======
dang
The main thread is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12351739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12351739).
I posted a link to this article in the comments there.

